# vouvoiement en France



## tie-break

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai l'impression que dans les régions du Sud de la France, dire "_tu" _dès la première rencontre est beaucoup plus fréquent que dans le Nord, où souvent le tutoiement spontané est ressenti comme une agression.

Il est vrai qu'une personne étrangère peut toujours "se defendre" en disant que chez-lui on fait différemment, mais j'aimerais tout de même avoir votre avis pour ne pas paraître impoli et avoir les idées claires sur ce qu'il faut faire quand on voit une personne pour la première fois.

Merci


----------



## Grop

J'habite dans le Sud (du côté de Nice) et personnellement je n'aborderais pas un inconnu sans le vouvoyer (sauf circonstances particulières, par exemple si cet inconnu travaille dans la même société que moi, ou si c'est un enfant).

De même je serais assez surpris et probablement dérangé si on m'abordait en me tutoyant.

(Bien sur si un étranger m'aborde avec un fort accent italien et me tutoie, je mettrai ça sur le compte d'une mauvaise maîtrise de la langue ).

Bref, il est *possible* qu'on laisse tomber le vouvoiement plus facilement que dans le Nord, mais certainement pas de façon systématique.


----------



## cute angel

J'habite pas au France mais j'ai l'idée que avec les étrangéres on utilise le vous et aves les amies et la famille /tu/ c'est ça mon point de vue sur ce sujet.

  Mais je pense que les vouvoiement est pleinne de respect que le tutoiement .


----------



## Hakro

J'ai depuis longtemps un ami franco-finnois qui habite à Paris ; nous nous avons vouvoyé toujours en français mais nous nous tutoyons en finnois.

Au WR, j'ai changé quelques PMs avec une forer@ française qui habite dans le Sud ; elle m'a tutoyé dès la première fois. Je l'ai trouvé charmant(e).


----------



## Joca

Hakro said:


> J'ai depuis longtemps un ami franco-finnois qui habite à Paris ; nous nous avons vouvoyé toujours en français mais nous nous tutoyons en finnois.
> 
> C'est un peu bizarre quand même, étant donné qu'il s'agit d'un ami de longue date. Enfin...
> 
> Au WR, j'ai changé quelques PMs avec une forer@ française qui habite dans le Sud ; elle m'a tutoyé dès la première fois. Je l'ai trouvé charmant(e).


----------



## Hakro

C'est bien sûr bizarre, mais je pense que c'est parce que mon ami a essayé d'enseigner comment parler français correctement.

(Merci pour l'expression "ami de longue date".)


----------



## Joca

Hakro said:


> C'est bien sûr bizarre, mais je pense que c'est parce que mon ami a essayé d'enseigner comment parler français correctement.
> 
> ...


 


Ou c'est bien parce que malgré que vous vous connaissiez depuis longtemps, vous n'êtes pas en contact avec l'un l'autre très souvent.


----------



## tie-break

Merci à tous pour vos réponses 



Grop said:


> je n'aborderais pas un inconnu sans le vouvoyer (sauf circonstances particulières, par exemple si cet inconnu travaille dans la même société que moi, ou si c'est un enfant).


 
Et si c'est un garçon, ou pire, un jeune homme ? 

J'ai souvent du mal à choisir si dire "tu" ou "vous" lorsque j'ai devant moi une personne agée entre 20 et 30 ans ; moi, j'ai 37 ans.


----------



## Grop

Hakro said:


> Au WR, j'ai changé quelques PMs avec une forer@ française qui habite dans le Sud ; elle m'a tutoyé dès la première fois. Je l'ai trouvé charmant(e).



Ah par contre (même si j'ignore si ça a un rapport avec la région où je vis) dans certains contextes je tutoie systématiquement (ou beaucoup plus facilement) les inconnus, par exemple sur un forum internet, ou encore lors d'un événement lié à un loisir, en fait dès qu'on appartient visiblement à un groupe ou une communauté.

Paradoxalement je crois qu'il est plus facile de se mettre à tutoyer un inconnu qu'on vient de rencontrer dans des circonstances informelles, qu'une personne qu'on connait déjà et qu'on a pris l'habitude de vouvoyer (même si on la rencontre elle aussi dans des circonstances informelles).



tie-break said:


> Et si c'est un garçon, ou pire, un jeune homme ?



Là aussi, ça dépend ^^. Je tutoierai plus facilement une personne de 25 ans que de 45 (Je précise que j'ai 28 ans); mais je n'ai pas de règle stricte pour ça et ça dépend plus des circonstances. Par exemple j'ai bien plus de chances de tutoyer une personne de 45 ans avec qui je sympathiserais dans un milieu informel (par exemple dans un bar ou lors d'une randonnée) qu'un jeune de 24 ans que je rencontrerais dans un contexte professionnel (sauf bien sur si on est collègues).


----------



## Arrius

*Au WR, j'ai changé quelques PMs avec une forer@ française qui habite dans le Sud ; elle m'a tutoyé dès la première fois. Je l'ai trouvé charmant(e). Hakro*

J'ai toujours eu l'impression que tout le monde se tutoie au WRF. Si quelqu'un me vousoyait, je penserais qu'il/elle voulait peut-être se distancier pour quelque raison que ce soit.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Hakro said:


> [...]
> Au WR, j'ai changé quelques PMs avec une forer@ française qui habite dans le Sud ; elle m'a tutoyé dès la première fois. Je l'ai trouvé charmant(e).


Hakro, Grop a raison : les habitudes sur les forums ne sont pas forcément le reflet des comportements dans la vraie vie. Attention.
Par exemple je ne tutoie pas les inconnus dans la rue, sauf les enfants. Par contre, il me semble qu'on s'adresse plus volontiers la parole entre inconnus dans le sud de la France lorsqu'il y a proximité physique (salle ou file d'attente, transports en commun...) qu'à Paris (où la règle semble d'éviter le regard de l'autre et où sa proximité est source d'angoisse...).
En entreprise, ça dépend de la "culture d'entreprise".
Chez moi tout le monde se tutoie, c'est une tradition. Évidemment s'il arrive que des personnes inconnues encravatées en costume gris entrent à l'improviste dans mon bureau, il peut m'arriver de les vouvoyer quand même, par sécurité ! 


			
				tie-break said:
			
		

> [...]J'ai souvent du mal à choisir si dire "tu" ou "vous" lorsque j'ai devant moi une personne agée entre 20 et 30 ans ; moi, j'ai 37 ans.


 Le bon âge, Stefano ! 
Mon conseil : dans le doute, vouvoie-le. Au pire il te dira amicalement qu'il préfère que tu le tutoies.
Dans le cas contraire (si tu le tutoies et que ça ne lui plaît pas), il risque de ne pas te le dire et d'être un peu vexé. Ce serait dommage de mal commencer une relation...


----------



## tie-break

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Mon conseil : dans le doute, vouvoie-le. Au pire il te dira amicalement qu'il préfère que tu le tutoies.


 
En effet, c'est justement ce que je fais, mais quelque doute demeure 

Parce-que je pense que, *au pire*, (s'il ne me dit rien) c'est parce-que il me considère comme quelqu'un un peu snob, quelqu'un qui veut garder les distances, ce qui n'est absolument pas mon cas.
Mais là, peut-être que c'est moi qui exagère un peu


----------



## tie-break

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Dans le cas contraire (si tu le tutoies et que ça ne lui plaît pas), il risque de ne pas te le dire et d'être un peu vexé. Ce serait dommage de mal commencer une relation...


 
Sur ce point, je suis entièrement d'accord


----------



## wildan1

D'après mon expérience, on passe au tutoiement beaucoup plus librement au Canada et en Afrique que ce que j'observe en Europe, du moins entre hommes.


----------



## Zsanna

Bien que je n'aie pas encore réussi à maitriser le secret de tutoiement en Italie, j'ai l'impression que l'italien est plus près à mes reflexes hongrois - c'est pour donner une idée de mon point de départ...



tie-break said:


> ... Parce-que je pense que, *au pire*, (s'il ne me dit rien) c'est parce-que il me considère comme quelqu'un un peu snob, quelqu'un qui veut garder les distances, ce qui n'est absolument pas mon cas.
> Mais là, peut-être que c'est moi qui exagère un peu


 
A mon avis ce n'est pas seulement la question du nord/sud, être "amical/froid", c'est aussi lié à une sorte "d'exigeance" envers soi et envers les autres qui peut être lié également au niveau social où on se trouve (ou où on _pense_ à se trouver...) 
En tous cas, c'est 100 fois mieux de commencer avec le vouvoiement et le changer que l'enversement. 
Quelqu'un qui donne l'impression de vouloir garder ses distances (même si c'est vrai) n'est pas interpreté comme blessant (en Ile de France, sauf dans le cas des personnes d'origine/d'habitudes diverses), presque au contraire: c'est mieux, c'est plus poli, etc.! 
Ici on exprime la chaleur humaine* ... autrement. (A travers ce qu'on dit, par la tonalité de voix employée, etc.)

(*D'accord, on ne le voit pas toujours mais cela existe quand même. Et quelque fois de manière beaucoup plus généreuse qu'ailleurs!)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je suis bien d'accord avec Zsanna. Le tutoiement peut aussi ne pas être naturel du tout et utilisé pour instaurer une proximité factice.
Son conseil de toujours commencer par le vouvoiement, je le donne aussi.
Je ne pense jamais que quelqu'un est snob parce qu'il me vouvoie au premier abord.


----------



## tie-break

Merci Zsanna et Karine, je commence à y voire un peu plus clair 

Et en Corse, Karine ?

L'influence de l'Italie étant remarquable, ça laisse supposer que le tutoiement dans _l'île de beauté_ soit beaucoup plus fréquent que dans toutes les autres régions françaises.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

tie-break said:


> [...] Et en Corse [...] ? [...]


Pareil. En Corse, il me semble qu'on vouvoie la première fois quand on ne se connaît pas, la plupart du temps. (je parle toujours d'adultes)


----------



## sokol

Arrius said:


> J'ai toujours eu l'impression que tout le monde se toutoie au WRF. Si quelqu'un me vousoyait, je penserais qu'il/elle voulait peut-être se distancier pour quelque raison que ce soit.



En WRF se vouvoie quelquefois y quand quelqu'un me vouvoie je le (où la) vouvoie aussi.

C'est normal si on s'imagine combien cultures differentes se rencontrent en WRF: les normes de l'usage de tu/vous sont differentes de région à région, même en France entre sud et nord (apparemment, comme quelques foreros ont dit déjà).

En les fores anglais, evidemment, no se vouvoie pas - mais ça ne fait pas une regle, n'est-ce pas?
De plus, en les fores alemand se tutoyer est normal, mais ça n'est pas normal de tout en la vie quotidienne*).

Moi, je prefère se tutoyer, mais c'est rien qu'un habitude.

*) Bon, ça depends de la région, comme en France - en Autriche, par example, sont quelques régions où se tutoient pratiquement tous les gents, especialement à la campagne, en les villages. Moi j'ai apprendu se vouvoier seulement à l'age de 15 ans quand j'ai commencé la école supérieure de commerce.

[I had a *very *hard time writing this post in French, so please don't be too hard on me if there are any _too many_ errors - but feel free to correct them anyway!]


----------



## enJoanet

sokol said:


> En WRF, *on* se vouvoie quelquefois y *et *quand quelqu'un me vouvoie je le (où  ou la) vouvoie aussi.
> 
> C'est normal si on s'imagine combien *de *cultures diff*é*rentes se rencontrent en WRF: les normes de l'usage de tu/vous sont diff*é*rentes de région à région, *et *même en France entre *le* sud et *le *nord (apparemment, comme quelques foreros ont *déjà *dit ).
> 
> En les fores *(??)* anglais, evidemment, *ne* se vouvoie*nt* pas - mais ça ne fait pas une regle, n'est-ce pas?
> De plus, en les fores alemand se tutoyer est normal, mais ça n'est pas normal *du *tout *dans *la vie quotidienne*).
> 
> Moi, je prefère se tutoyer, mais c'est rien de plus qu'un*e* habitude.
> 
> *) Bon, ça *depend* de la région, comme en France - en Autriche, par example exemple, *il y a *quelques régions où pratiquement tous les gents *se tutoient*, especialement  spécialement à la campagne, en  *et dans *les villages. Moi j'ai apprendu *appris* vouvoier  *le vouvoiement *seulement à l'age de 15 ans quand j'ai commencé la école *l'école* supérieure de commerce.
> 
> [I had a *very *hard time writing this post in French, so please don't be too hard on me if there are any _too many_ errors - but feel free to correct them anyway!]


 
Non!! C'est super! 
Pour apporter ma petite contribution au débat: En cas de doute, vouvoie!!!  
Au pire, tu passeras pour un étranger qui ne maîtrise pas encore les codes socioculturels français...mais qui essaie d'être poli! Ainsi, tu n'offenseras jamais personne! Ceci dit, cet usage presque automatique du _vous_ prévaut notamment en France. A l'inverse, il me semble que, dans le reste des pays Francophones, le tutoiement est *peut-être* perçu comme quelque chose de moins familier....! 
Note enfin que l'on peut tout à fait appeler quelqu'un par son prénom tout en continuant à le vouvoyer!!
a+


----------



## sokol

enJoanet said:


> a+


Vous êtes très généreux (-euse), merci! (En cas de doute, vouvoyer. )



enJoanet said:


> Note enfin que l'on peut tout à fait appeler quelqu'un par son prénom tout en continuant à le vouvoyer!!


Ça je ne savais pas!
Et en cas de doute il y a une autre solution aussi: l'usage des expressions neutrale, sans user pronomes personales.

['Fores' - ? je ne sais pas comme se dit en français - le *forum *comme en *World Reference Forum. *]


----------



## enJoanet

sokol said:


> Vous êtes très généreux (-euse), merci! (En cas de doute, vouvoyer. )
> 
> 
> Ça je ne savais pas!
> Et en cas de doute il y a une autre solution aussi: l'usage des expressions *neutres, sans utiliser de pronoms personnels*.


 
C'est aussi une solution, parfois difficile à appliquer dans la mesure où tu dois faire continuellement attention à tes tournures de phrase....à toi de voir!
a+


----------



## itka

Exactement ! Ce n'est pas toujours facile, mais il arrive que le rapport à une autre personne soit si compliqué que ni le tutoiement ni le vouvoiement ne conviennent ! Il faut bien alors se débrouiller sans lui parler directement... et avec un peu d'expérience, on y arrive, mais ce n'est qu'une situation provisoire, pour éviter de commettre un impair...

Sinon, bien sûr, je suis d'accord avec tous les francophones : toujours vouvoyer quelqu'un qu'on vient de rencontrer, sauf si la règle est expressément d'employer le tutoiement (mais dans ce cas, c'est exprimé en général) comme sur les forums. 
Cette attitude prudente sera toujours appréciée et on vous dira toujours clairement si un jour le moment est venu de passer au tutoiement. Même entre "jeunes" cela ne peut vous nuire : on pensera que vous êtes particulièrement bien élevés et réservés. A la première sollicitation, n'oubliez pas de passer au "tu" !


----------



## enJoanet

itka said:


> Exactement ! Ce n'est pas toujours facile, mais il arrive que le rapport à une autre personne soit si compliqué que ni le tutoiement ni le vouvoiement ne conviennent ! Il faut bien alors se débrouiller sans lui parler directement... et avec un peu d'expérience, on y arrive, mais ce n'est qu'une situation provisoire, pour éviter de commettre un impair...
> 
> Sinon, bien sûr, je suis d'accord avec tous les francophones : toujours vouvoyer quelqu'un qu'on vient de rencontrer, sauf si la règle est expressément d'employer le tutoiement (mais dans ce cas, c'est exprimé en général) comme sur les forums.
> Cette attitude prudente sera toujours appréciée et on vous dira toujours clairement si un jour le moment est venu de passer au tutoiement. Même entre "jeunes" cela ne peut vous nuire : on pensera que vous êtes particulièrement bien élevés et réservés. A la première sollicitation, n'oubliez pas de passer au "tu" !


 
parfaitement , je n'aurais pas dit mieux!!!!!!


----------

